# عسكري مرور يزعم أنه ابن الرب لوجود شبه بينه وبين صورة المسيح



## ماريتا (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*عسكري مرور يزعم أنه ابن الرب لوجود شبه بينه وبين صورة المسيح *
*عسكري مرور روسي سابق في سيبيريا نظر إلى نفسه في المرآة فوجد أن ملامحه تكاد تشبه ملامح صورة السيد المسيح بذقنه وشعره الطويل وملامحه العامة ، وبدأ يراوده احساس داخلي بأنه السيد المسيح المنتظر عودته بعد ألفي عام من أحداث صلبه .*
*ولم يمض وقت طويل حتى كان هناك في جعبته ما لا يقل عن 5000 آلاف من التابعين والمريدين المخلصين من سكان قرية (مينوسينك) في سيبيريا من بينهم مفكرين وفنانين ورجال أعمال محترفين وباتوا من رغبته يعبدونه في منطقة تبعد 2000 ميل عن العاصمة الروسية موسكو .*
*الغريب والمثير في الأمر أن البعض من هؤلاء الاتباع قد قام بنزع صورة المسيح الموجودة بمنازلهم واستبدالها بصورة ذلك الشرطي السابق البالغ من العمر 48 عاما واسمه (سيرجي توروب) والمعروف حاليا باسم الـ (Vissarian) .*
*ويقول الشرطي الذي يدعي بأنه ابن الرب أن الله قد بعثه غلى الأرض ليبلغ البشر بخطورة وشرور الحروب وسلوكيات البشر تجاه البيئة التي تأتي على الأخضر واليابس .*

*يجدر الاشارة إلى أن أتباعه هم الآن من النباتيين الذين لا يدخنون ولا يشربون الخمر ، ولا يدخلون في معاملات مالية . كما أن لهم كنيسة معروفة باسم كنيسة (العهد الأخير) .*​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​


----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

_ لا تعليق


كرياليسون

كرياليسون

كرياليسون​_


----------



## ماريتا (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*احنا كلنا ولاد المسيح *
*يا رب ارحمنا وارحب شعبك من افكار الشيطان *
*ميرسى لمرورك النهيسى*​


----------



## yousteka (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا

بيفكرني بالصحفية كاثلين مكجوان صاحبة رواية the expected one 

التى تدعى فيها انها من نسل المسيح

شكرا ليكي كتير يا ماريتا على الخبر

ربنا معاكي ياقمر​


----------



## ماريتا (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*yousteka  ميرسى اوووووى لمرورك وتعليقك*
*ربنا يباركك يا جميلة*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 سبتمبر 2009)

أولا : أنا مش أى شبه
ثانيا : أمال لو كان بيقيم موتى و لا لو كان عنده موهبة من مواهب الروح القدس كان حصل ايه !!!!!!!!!!
ثالثا : ليه الناس عايزين يشوفوا السيد المسيح بالعين مش بالقلب !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 سبتمبر 2009)

أولا : أنا مش شايفة أى شبه


----------



## DODY2010 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

يارب ارحمنا وثبتنا في ايمانك احطنا بملائكتك القدسين


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الصليب اية دة
ربنا يرحمنا ويخلص شعبه

ميرسى ليكى على الخبر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ماريتا (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى كتييييييييير لمروركم وتعليقكم*
*ربنا يبارككم ويحافظ عليكم*​


----------



## sara A (15 سبتمبر 2009)

> *وبدأ يراوده احساس داخلي بأنه السيد المسيح المنتظر عودته بعد ألفي عام من أحداث صلبه .*


 
*هو أكيد ميعرفش أن فى المجئ التانى المسيح هيجى على السحاب فى ملء مجده*

*ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا من التخلف ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*ربنا يشفيه ​*


----------



## BITAR (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا تعليق*​


----------



## al kharek (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*هذا مجرد تأكيد لتحذير المسيح له المجد لنا ذا قال في انجيل القديس مرقس 

حينئذ ان قال لكم احد هوذا المسيح هنا او هوذا هناك فلا تصدقوا* 22  لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة و انبياء كذبة و يعطون ايات و عجائب لكي يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا* 23  فانظروا انتم ها انا قد سبقت و اخبرتكم بكل شيء*


----------



## ماريتا (15 سبتمبر 2009)

_*ميرسى اوى اوى لمروركم وتعليقكم*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويحافظ عليكم*_​


----------



## dr.matrix (16 سبتمبر 2009)

لا تعليق


----------



## zezza (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ايه الناس الغريبة دى 
ربنا يهديم و يهدى الاخ المريب ده مش ناقصة هى بدع و هرطقات 
ربنا يرحمنا و يحمى ولاده


----------



## ماريتا (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى اوى لمروركم*
*ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## just member (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*ان قالو لكم هاهو فى المجامع او المجالس*
*فلا تصدقو*
*فها انا قد سبقت وقلت لكم*


*لا تعليق*​


----------



## christianbible5 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*الرب ينور عقولهم...*


----------



## ماريتا (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى اوى لمروركم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## zama (18 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

خبر ظريف جداً جداً ..

قال شبه المسيح ..

وبعدين هو أيه اللى جابه جديد  مهو كلنا أولاد السيد المسيح له كل المجد ..


----------



## ava bishoy son (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*مش فاهم الناس دى بتفكر ازاى
هو اى حد يجيلة فكرة 
يقوم يقولها
واى حد كدة يصدقة ويمشى وراه

هو الشيطان وصلت قدرتة اخداع الناس للدرجادى
ربنا يرحمنا
ويحفظنا
من حروب الشيطان
​*


----------



## ماريتا (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى اووووووى لمروركم وتعليقاتكم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## first (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس بان المسيح سوف يأتي على السحاب وستنظره كل عين والذين طعنوه وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الارض نعم امين ... نشكر الرب على كلمته وعلى وعده لينا وعلى خلاصه المجاني​*


----------



## ماريتا (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى اوى لمرورك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## SALVATION (18 سبتمبر 2009)

_محدش يعرف شكل السيد المسيح الحقيقى كلها تقريبيا _
_لا يوجد كتاب وصف السيد المسيح_
_رحمتك يا رب_​


----------



## antonius (18 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه
...ممكن مصدر الخبر؟


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مش عارف الموضوع يضحك ..ولا يخليك تبكي ..
هوا مش شبه خالص ..والناس مشيت وراه ..
​


----------



## ماريتا (19 سبتمبر 2009)

antonius قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ...ممكن مصدر الخبر؟


 صدقنى انا نقلتة من منتدى تانى يعنى مافيش تفاصيل تانية
وميرسى لمرورك وردك


----------



## ماريتا (19 سبتمبر 2009)

_*وميرسى خااااااااالص لمروركم بجد*_
_*ربنا يحافظ عليكم ويبارككم*_​


----------



## antonius (19 سبتمبر 2009)

هو بجد خبر غريب
وعموما..هرطقة ويا مكثر الهرطقات في عضرنا! 
ربنا يرحم

​


----------



## ماريتا (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى ليك ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## العجايبي (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*No Commet​*


----------



## noraa (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الناس قليلة الايمان من  صورة صدقت امال فعلا لو عغمل معجزات واقام موتى كانوا عملوا اية   ارحمنا يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------

